# 5yo Golden peeing all over house and porch



## Bellas mom (Dec 31, 2010)

HELP! 

I'm at my wits end and don't know what else to do! I have a 5yo female Golden (and a 3yo male Golden and a 5yo Doxie). My female, Bella, has been with me her entire life. She is such a sweet girl but has massive anxiety when we leave the house and picks up all sorts of stuff to eat and hold hostage (shoes are a great thing for her). She recently started peeing all over the house DESPITE me taking her outside to do her business. This morning, I walked outside with her and she sniffed the grass and immediately went to come inside. I redirected her and she wouldn't pee. I tried again before leaving for work...same thing. I leave for work and the babysitter tries to take her outside....no go! The babysitter heads to the garage and Bella slips into my sons room and pees on the carpet (3rd time this weekend!!). Don't ask me to take her to the vet....she doesn't have a UTI. Her behavior has always been like this and I'm almost to the point of offering her up to a good home for free. After each episode, she is told "no" and crated for 30-45 minutes by herself. She sleeps with me every night so gets lots of attention. I really need help because I don't want to give her away but don't want her running my home.

PLEASE...any advice would be welcome!

Thanks.
Jill


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

Have you had her blood work checked? Seeing that she is a 5 year old female, her hormones may have crashed if she had the American full spay rip everything out type of spay. 

Many Golden females around 4-5 years old start loosing all their hormones which results in numerous problems as they are no longer balanced, so they may pee everywhere, or have other behavioral issues due to hormone imbalance.

She may be HypoThyroid, slow thyroid. Common in female Goldens that had the full American spay, removing ovaries and uterus. The European spay they only remove ovaries so it is easier, less painful, cheaper and safer, and the best spay is to have the female tubes tied and leave the ovaries and uterus intact so they keep their hormones and live a longer and healthier life, with less cancer and less disease when they can keep their hormones. 

The first blood test is about $60 and follow up blood tests every 6 months are about $40. Thyroid hormone is about $45 for 6 month supply from your vet, a pharmacy or online.
Get pet insurance and the veterinary care credit card so you can make interest free payments to make it easier if finances are tight. 

You really need to find a Holistic Veterinarian for the best help as they can guide you to what she needs to become more balanced so she feels better.

Meanwhile to be on the safe side, also give cranberry gel vitamin each day to prevent any urinary tract infection. It is better than antibiotics just incase she is having that problem.

Hope this helps and keep us posted.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Bellas mom said:


> HELP!
> 
> I'm at my wits end and don't know what else to do! I have a 5yo female Golden (and a 3yo male Golden and a 5yo Doxie). My female, Bella, has been with me her entire life. She is such a sweet girl but has massive anxiety when we leave the house and picks up all sorts of stuff to eat and hold hostage (shoes are a great thing for her). *She recently started peeing all over the house DESPITE me taking her outside to do her business.* This morning, I walked outside with her and she sniffed the grass and immediately went to come inside. I redirected her and she wouldn't pee. I tried again before leaving for work...same thing. I leave for work and the babysitter tries to take her outside....no go! The babysitter heads to the garage and Bella slips into my sons room and pees on the carpet (3rd time this weekend!!). *Don't ask me to take her to the vet....she doesn't have a UTI. Her behavior has always been like this* and I'm almost to the point of offering her up to a good home for free. After each episode, she is told "no" and crated for 30-45 minutes by herself. She sleeps with me every night so gets lots of attention. I really need help because I don't want to give her away but don't want her running my home.
> 
> ...


 
You said Bella recently started urinating all over the house and then you said "don't ask me to take her to the vet....she doesn't have a UTI. Her behavior has always been like this."

So to clear this up, did the urinating really start recently or has she always urinated in the house?


----------



## Bellas mom (Dec 31, 2010)

Intermittently peed in the house for 5 years. This episode has been going on for 2 weeks...she's never done this for more than 3-4 days then her behavior corrects


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Bellas mom said:


> Intermittently peed in the house for 5 years. This episode has been going on for 2 weeks...she's never done this for more than 3-4 days then her behavior corrects


Have you been having a lot of thunderstorms in your area recently? Maybe she's avoiding going outside due to fear of storms?

BTW, I have an almost 14 year old female golden mix who had the "full American spay" who has not had an incontinent day in her life. I've also fostered well over a dozen middle aged female goldens who have had the "full American spay" who never had incontinence issues, either.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

And your vet has definitely ruled out an incontinence issue or a UTI or a thyroid issue? 

My rescue girl Rindy urinated in my kitchen two to three times a week for the first two years after I adopted her. Sometimes she would have a UTI and sometimes she wouldn't. My new vet did two things and her urine issue finally cleared up. She treated her as if she did have a UTI. She thought there might have been an infection that simply wasn't showing up on the cultures. She also took her off of her thyroid meds. Her levels had been low which is why she had previously been put on thyroid medication, but then her levels became too high on a very low dosage. After taking the meds for a possible UTI and after taking her off of her thyroid medication, Rindy hasn't had an accident in probably over a year. (I also give her cranberry supplements every day.)

If your vet is positive it isn't a physical issue, then I would try to find a behaviorist to deal with this issue.

If you do decide to let Bella go, I would suggest finding a golden retriever rescue. I wouldn't give a dog with this issue away unless you are absolutely confident the new owner can provide a terrific home and will look further into the urination issue. I really think your best bet though, if you decide to give her away, would be to give her to a rescue.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You say she has anxiety when she's left alone and it seems like at least two of these recent episodes came when you or your sitter were about to leave...is it possible she has connected going outside with immediately being brought in and left alone?

I would have her thoroughly checked out by the vet, including a thyroid panel, and consider putting her on anxiety meds before rehoming her. A 5-year-old female with a urinating problem that's made worse with anxiety is going to be a tough placement and she will need a foster home that can work through her issues AND a very patient adoptive home.

ETA: Do you praise her when she does get it right?


----------



## Bellas mom (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks Goldens R Great. 

I'm in tears...I don't want to give her away but I am running out of patience. We have checked for a UTI and lots of blood work done with no findings. I love this dog (I say I would part with her but I'm not really sure I can). She is controlling our lives and I'm frustrated (hope you can understand). New carpet is in our future because of her and I'm fearful she'll ruin this too. I have 3 dogs and 3 kids....and she is acting out like crazy


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Dispute it all you want, but the first thing you have to do is take her to the vet to be tested for a urinary tract, bladder, or kidney infection. Also having her thyroid tested is a must. You can't address it as a behavior issue until you rule out any possible medical problem.

If it really isn't a medical problem, then you need to back up and start treating her like a puppy that is not house trained. Potty trips outside on a leash, encourage her to go, have a party when she does, gives lots of treats and praise. Crate her when you can't keep your eyes on her, and keep her on a leash with you all the time until she is housetrained.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with Noreaster's suggestion of putting her on some anxiety medication too.

Let us know where you are located in FL, and I'm sure board members can suggest some good trainers to consult too. That may be the best route for you to take, get a trainer to come in and observe and make recommendations to work with her.


----------



## Bellas mom (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for responding! Anxiety meds have always been an idea of mine but my husband refuses to "have a dog on anxiety pills" (funny because we are both in medicine). She is quite anxious when we are about to leave...I don't think she really likes anyone to watch her but her immediate family. I sometimes wonder if she remains mad at us that we left hence she pees all over the house. I will return to the vet this week for more urine and blood although it has been normal.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Do you crate her? Can you start crating her when you are not there? At least that will protect parts of your house also?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I know it must be terribly frustrating but try to remember that she isn't doing it to be spiteful--she's either sick or she's extremely stressed. Would your husband deliberately not prescribe an antidepressant for a patient who was suffering from a mental health problem because of a stigma?

It sounds as if you have a very busy household...another question I have is whether she gets enough exercise? My wiggy dog is a different boy entirely when he's just back from a three-mile jog...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My MacKenzie regressed in her potty training when she was a year old. She was even peeing on our bed. I brought her to the vets, no UTI, but I pushed for the vet to treat her anyhow. Three days later, she stopped peeing in the house and has not had an accident in four years.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You might also need to start using the crate more often to prevent her from failing.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I think you've received a lot of wonderful advice from everyone! Please keep us posted about your girl!


----------



## Bellas mom (Dec 31, 2010)

We do crate her whenever we aren't there because she tends to chew and pee when we leave her unattended.


----------



## Bellas mom (Dec 31, 2010)

Noreaster....thank you! We do have a busy household and giving her pills everyday isn't something that my husband is advocating for. That being said, I will ask that she be treated for a UTI regardless and ask for some anxiety meds. I'm sure she doesn't get enough daily exercise as we are a busy household. 

Thanks to all for the great advice! Please know that Bella is loved and cared for (just a mom at the end of her rope!)


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I would try to find an animal communicator - wouldn't hurt! They usually are very helpful with this sort of thing.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Very good advice already given.

I don't understand the hesitation with the medication, if it's necessary. Easier than cleaning up after her. It could be a family routine...everybody gets their meds at the same time. Kind of a fun way to remember.

Also, "rehoming" her just passes the problem to someone else and leaves her vulnerable to abuse for peeing in THEIR house. If you feel you just can't go one with her, please don't give her to anyone except a rescue organization.


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

Why put in new carpet? 

Get some kind of hard floors from linoleum look tile, faux wood, tile, colored concrete, any type of hard flooring, etc. 

Both dogs and cats are more likely to pee on carpet then on hard floors. Its absorbant like grass so they are more attracted to pee on carpet.

Carpet is mostly an American thing as it is a huge profit maker. Most other countries don't have carpet in their houses. As carpet cannot be kept clean, it attracts dirt, hair, dust mites, moisture, mold, mildew etc. Then people spend a fortune on carcinogen carpet cleaners, carpet cleaning services and keep buying and replacing the carpet.

Hard floors of any kind are better, and easier to keep clean. And accidents are no problem if they pee, poo, vomit, spill food, muddy paws, etc, Just wipe up, then wipe floor with white vinegar as a naturally safe antibacterial and your done. Hard floors are easier to vacuum as all the hair vacuums up, unlike carpet which holds hair and dust mites even after you vacuum. Plus fleas love carpet. Another great reason to get rid of carpet in all rooms, even bedrooms.

You can get rubber backed carpet runners for by the bed, by the sofa, front door entrance, back door entrance, etc. They are very affordable, and easy to take outside and hose off if anyone pees or spills on the carpet runner. Cheap enough to replace when needed. Carpet runners come in every shade and design. So you can have some carpet with all hard floors.

Look for a textured linoleum, colored textured concrete, textured tile, etc. Textured non slip so easier for pets to walk on.

Hard floors make life so much easier whether you have pets and or kids, etc.

Who needs more dust and allergies from carpet anyway.

I know many people who thought they were allergic to the cat and or dog. They got rid of the carpet, put in hard floors thru out and their allergies cleared up as a house is so much cleaner without carpet.

Carpet takes too much work to maintain. Once you have hard floors, you will never want carpet again. Hard floors are a time saver as well as cleaner then carpet.

If you must keep carpet, maybe she is smelling the old urine in the carpet and is attracted to pee there again. You should soak any carpet pee areas with dry hydrogen peroxide powder (oxy clean) mixed with cold water and soak for 2-3 days, put a white rag over it so you know which areas are being treated. As it takes the enzymes several days to completely consume all the urine in the carpet and all the way down to the absorbent carpet pad.

Or the only quick fix, is to soak each pee area with white vinegar, just pour it on and let it air dry over several days.

Hard floors will make life so much easier and if peeing is a constant issue, at least it will be easy quick fix to wipe up and mop the hard floor with white vinegar and your done.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bellas mom said:


> Thanks for responding! Anxiety meds have always been an idea of mine but my husband refuses to "have a dog on anxiety pills" (funny because we are both in medicine). She is quite anxious when we are about to leave...I don't think she really likes anyone to watch her but her immediate family. I sometimes wonder if she remains mad at us that we left hence she pees all over the house. I will return to the vet this week for more urine and blood although it has been normal.


Don't forget the thyroid blood test in what you have done. And if she is in the low end of normal she should be put on thyroid medication. Goldens tend to need medication if they are in the low end of normal.

Would you be against putting her on anxiety medication and just not telling your husband for awhile? If it helps, then you could tell him? Probably a bad idea, but if she needs it, it would be wrong not to give it to her. 

You could also try Rescue Remedy and see if it helps her. It is an herbal anxiety supplement. There are also DAP collars you can get from the vet, or try a Calming Collar, which is a herbal filled collar. 

Bach Flower Remedies - Rescue Remedy Pets Dogs Cats Horses Birds

https://www.calmingcollars.com/


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bellas mom said:


> Thanks for responding! Anxiety meds have always been an idea of mine but my husband refuses to "have a dog on anxiety pills" (funny because we are both in medicine). She is quite anxious when we are about to leave...I don't think she really likes anyone to watch her but her immediate family. I sometimes wonder if she remains mad at us that we left hence she pees all over the house. I will return to the vet this week for more urine and blood although it has been normal.


Dogs don't think like we do, she doesn't get mad at you and choose to pee to spite you. She is definitely either stressed and afraid, or has a medical issue going on.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

Just a thought, but is she drinking more than normal too? If so might be worth getting her blood sugars checked for diabetes.


----------

